# Ragnarock Vs Juggernaut Vs Aftermath from BKP



## Dimer_RIP (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi

New Bareknuckle Ragnarock is now available
Did some people test it and compare to Juggernath or Aftermath for 7 string
My luthier is building a new 7 string bariton guitar; I need some advises regarding the choice of pickups

Thanx

JC


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 3, 2017)

It would depend, at least in part, on what kind of sound you're wanting.
Rag is thick sounding but also very tight, it wont give you a harsh high end, it's very high output, sounds most like an active in comparison to most other passives.
Juggs are fairly large/wide sounding, medium output, a lot of midrange, dynamic.
Aftermath is bright and aggressive, very even sounding, compressed.

The BKP website has pretty good descriptions of each.


----------



## Dimer_RIP (Nov 3, 2017)

Tuned in B / A / Drop C# for instance

From modern metal (typically periphery, soilwork) to death metal (typically cannibal Corpse).

My next new guitar will have a black limba body wih eye poplar top / ebony fret board / neck padouk/wenge/maple .......So it will not sound ''fat''


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 3, 2017)

Dimer_RIP said:


> Tuned in B / A / Drop C# for instance
> 
> From modern metal (typically periphery, soilwork) to death metal (typically cannibal Corpse).
> 
> My next new guitar will have a black limba body wih eye poplar top / ebony fret board / neck padouk/wenge/maple .......So it will not sound ''fat''



If its going to be a baritone with those woods then the Juggs or Rags will probably be a better to thicken the tone up a bit. 

I'm not too familiar with Soilwork or Cannibal Corpse. DO you know what pickups they use? Are they higher output? 

I think if you want really high output go with the Rags and if you want something more reserved go with the Juggs.


----------



## Dimer_RIP (Nov 3, 2017)

I useD to play before on high output pickup but the amp is here for the gain  Medium output works for this music too


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 3, 2017)

Dimer_RIP said:


> I useD to play before on high output pickup but the amp is here for the gain  Medium output works for this music too


If you want to stay with medium output then the Juggs may be what you're looking for.


----------



## Ziricote (Nov 3, 2017)

Nobody seems to have one Rags yet. I have not seen one single review and there is no vids up yet other than some endorsed promos. When is your average guy going to get one and do reviews? I have feeling maybe the Juggs is still the best way to go. They really are good pickups


----------



## Dimer_RIP (Nov 6, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> If you want to stay with medium output then the Juggs may be what you're looking for.



yes best solution I think

Thanks all for your replies


----------



## oceanrose (Nov 7, 2017)

Im also really looking forward to seeing and hearing how the new ragnarok set compares to other bare knuckles. 

I currently have a set of juggernaut on my jackson ht 7 and can confirm what others say about the set having medium output and will work well for playing styles that need alot of accentuating. Its also got this interesting middy cocked-wah sound that is unique and cuts really well, however you kind of need to dig into the string abit to achieve that snap or aggressive attack for some death metal style playing on the 7th string. Feeling the low mid thump as you palm mute is an attribute that makes this set shine.


----------

